# ممكن تصميم خارطة لبيت صغير المساحة 180 م 12*15



## معاذ نجم (24 يناير 2010)

ممكن تصميم خارطة لبيت صغير المساحة 180 م 12*15 
العرض 15 والطول (اي النزال ) 15 
ممكن ان تكون غرفة نوم واحدة في الطابق الارضي 
الرجاء ان يكون التصميم متوافق مع العمل داخل العراق


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (24 يناير 2010)

الاخ معاذ
مرفق خارطة لمنزل كنت قد صممتة بناء على طلب احدى الاعضاء فى المنتدى من حوالى شهر
و هو اقل من مساحتك بحاجة بسيطة 
بس هو لة واجهة و احدة و الباقى جيران 
طبعا 180 متر ليست صغيرة كما تعتقد بل يمكن عمل شقتين كويسين فى كل دور من غرفتين و صالة و مطبخ و حمام 
ارجوا ان تكون مناسبة لك


----------



## سمية2011 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ملتقى ممتاز


----------



## fahad aldoory (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا تحياتي للاستاذ خالد واشكره جدا على التصميم .... لكنه بالحقيقة لا يتلائم مع متطلبات العمل في العراق لكوننا مهندسين مدني فنعلم جدا بان هذا التصميم غير واقعي اطلاقا ......
بالنسبة للاخ والاستاذ العزيز معاذ اقول له : سارفق لك بع قليل ملف ستحتاج الى برنامج الاوتوكاد لفتحه وهو خريطة المنزل الذي تطلبه لكني احتاج اذا لم تعجبك فكرته بان تعطيني مكان العمل بالضبط . هل المنزل ركن ام يقع بين جارين ؟ ام ماذا ؟


----------



## fahad aldoory (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا هو الملف واذا احتجت اي شيء اننا في رسم الخدمة ..
الرابط :
معاذ نجم.dwg - 102 Kb


----------



## الفاضلي احمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*طلب خريطة*



fahad aldoory قال:


> هذا هو الملف واذا احتجت اي شيء اننا في رسم الخدمة ..
> الرابط :
> معاذ نجم.dwg - 102 kb



السلام عليكم
الاخ فهد الدوري
ارجو المساعدة في رسم خارطة بيت لقطعة ارض مساحتها 300متر مربع ركن يستخدم منها بناء الابعادالنزال 15متر والواجهة 12 متر يحتوي غرفة نوم واحدة ومجمع مرافق صحية وحمام واستقبال وصالة داخلية ومطبخ مع الشكر


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## fahad aldoory (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*الى الاستاذ الفاضلي احمد انتظر مني الخريطة ..
وارجو منك ان تعطيني مكان البناء في اي مدينة ؟​*


----------



## fahad aldoory (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*الى الاستاذ الفاضلي احمد انتظر مني الخريطة ..
وارجو منك ان تعطيني مكان البناء في اي مدينة ؟​*


----------



## الفاضلي احمد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*طلب خريطة*



fahad aldoory قال:


> *الى الاستاذ الفاضلي احمد انتظر مني الخريطة ..
> وارجو منك ان تعطيني مكان البناء في اي مدينة ؟​*



السلام عليكم

الاخ المحترم المهندس فهد الدوري
شكرا جزيلا على استجابتك السريعة وبارك الله فيك

لدي قطعة ارض ركن 300 متر مربع في مدينة كربلاء البعد 20 متر على الشارع الرئيسي والبعد 15 متر على الشارع الفرعي اريد خارطة بناء لجزء من القطعة مساحتها 12x15 متر بحيث تكون واجهة البيت على البعد 12متر ويكون نزال البيت على البعد 15 متر يتكون من طابق واحد يحتوي على غرف نوم عدد 1 وصالة استقبال وصالةداخلية ومطبخ ومجمع مرافق يحتوي على حمام وتواليت وساحة للسلم وكراج سيارة و وحديقة مع الشكر
ارجو ان تكون الخريطة مرسومة باستخدام برنامج autocad 2008


----------



## الفاضلي احمد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

fahad aldoory قال:


> هذا هو الملف واذا احتجت اي شيء اننا في رسم الخدمة ..
> الرابط :
> معاذ نجم.dwg - 102 Kb



السلام عليكم

الاخ المحترم المهندس فهد الدوري
ارجو اعادة رفع الملف معاذ نجم باستخدام autocad 2008 مع الشكر


----------



## fahad aldoory (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الفاضلي احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخ المحترم المهندس فهد الدوري
> ارجو اعادة رفع الملف معاذ نجم باستخدام autocad 2008 مع الشكر



اخي وتاج راسي ممكن تعطيني ايميلك وارفع لك المطلوب


----------



## زيور محمد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ان التصميم غير مناسب تماما لان الابعاد غير واقعية و لاتحقق الحد المناسب من متطلبات العيش السليم و شكرا


----------



## الفاضلي احمد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

fahad aldoory قال:


> اخي وتاج راسي ممكن تعطيني ايميلك وارفع لك المطلوب



السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي العزيز
ارجو ارسال الرد على الايميل التالي
[email protected]
مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ معاد هناك مكاتب تصميم وكدلك هناك مواقع على الانترنت تقوم بالتصميم


----------



## fahad aldoory (22 سبتمبر 2011)

زيور محمد قال:


> ان التصميم غير مناسب تماما لان الابعاد غير واقعية و لاتحقق الحد المناسب من متطلبات العيش السليم و شكرا



انت اعطيت رأيك ولكن منقوص من الاسباب فمن الممكن ان تعطيني الاسباب وتعليل منطقي عن انعدام العيش السليم فيها ؟


----------



## fares007 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

